# Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescue!!!



## juliatat (Oct 31, 2006)

This is the link to Bear:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11650439

He was going to be dumped "somewhere" by his ignorant owner and one of the techs intervened and now he is at the clinic. I must move this dog to a reputable rescue asap. He needs to be altered. He is running up an $18 a day board bill. The runs at the clinic are small and he cannot stay there long. I *cannot* foster this dog at my house. I only foster beagles. 

He is approx 6 years old, 80 pounds, very mellow and sweet according to the techs. He did not even have a name when the techs got him to the clinic so they named him Bear. 

I hate to sound like a whiney person but I am past exhausted, going broke and desperately need to take some time for me or I am going to crash and quit rescue and transport completely. Some of you on this board know me and know that I have busted my bee-hind for years helping the Rowan dogs. The dogs need me and if I quit rescue work many dogs will have no help. I know that sounds awful and I am sorry. I spent yesterday at home in tears all day long. There are only 3 of us helping dogs in this rural area and all 3 of us are at our wits end. Thanks for reading and if you can help, please let me know! [email protected]


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*


----------



## juliatat (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

Thank you for putting in his pics..one day I will figure out how to do that...Julia


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

What a cutie! He looks like a very humble dog. How could anyone just want to dump him "somewhere"? What did he do to deserve that? I hope someone can help him out.


----------



## juliatat (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

My vet called me and told me both Bear's ears are terribly infected so I told him to begin treatment. Ears are so painful and I did not want him sitting at the clinic in pain. Still have not had anyone step up for this poor boy. _**Asking for funds is against board rules ** _ you can call the vets office at 606-780-7387. They will also be happy to tell you anything you want to know about him. 
I really need to get him taken care of so I can take some desperately needed time off. My own dog, Ezzy, a feral female, lost her leg recently and it has not been easy. The stress of rescue has gotten to me and I need a break and I need time for my own dogs. I feel like such a pansy but it is the honest truth. I really need some time off. In order to take some time, I need to know that all situtations I am involved in are resolved. 
Bear needs _** edited out per board rules** _a rescue commitment. Thanks...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

bump


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

Hang in there Julia. Step back take a breath. You are doing all you can. Someone closer to KY will help. 
I wish I could donate money. He is a beautiful guy. 
I just hate it that he has ear infections poor guy. I have been through that with my Beagles. 
I felt the same today when I saw a JRT with a skin infection today at a local no kill he needs a foster. I am swamped. 
Just when we think all the loving homes are full, someone will step up! Then take your much needed break!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

Bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

Julie has been wonderful in stepping up to help dogs, now she needs a few







s to help this dog. Julie needs a rescue also to take this dog.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Morehead KY sweet male GSD in need now!!!*

-HE NEEDS A RESCUE-IS AT THE VET-JULIA SHARP'S RESCUE DOES NOT HAVE ROOM!!!!!


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11650439


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JuliaThis is the link to Bear:
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11650439
> 
> He was going to be dumped "somewhere" by his ignorant owner and one of the techs intervened and now he is at the clinic. I must move this dog to a reputable rescue asap. He needs to be altered. He is running up an $18 a day board bill. The runs at the clinic are small and he cannot stay there long. I *cannot* foster this dog at my house. I only foster beagles.
> ...











Please Julia really needs you help --- any Rescue able to take this dog, please contact her ASAP THANKS!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## juliatat (Oct 31, 2006)

No rescues have stepped up. I have gotten a few email inquiries but nothing definate. My vet said the left ear was so bad that he had to flush it several times before he could get the scope in it. He got all the gunk cleaned out and Bear has ear drops and oral antibiotics he has to take. This infection has been going on for a very long time untreated. Amazing that Bear is still a sweet boy after being in that kind of pain for so long. Ears can really hurt. He is still at the clinic. I have no where to put a dog this size. 

Thanks for the kind words...just in a really dark place right now with rescue and personal stuff. It means a lot that people care...

Moderators, I am very sorry I broke the board rules in the earlier post. I got ahead of myself and forgot.


----------



## juliatat (Oct 31, 2006)

Bear is out of time. I hate it but no one is stepping up for him, he is boarding at the clinic and the bill is totally out of control. He is HW neg, UTD, his ears are doing well. 
I simply cannot bring Bear to my house. I have no one to foster him. My 10 year old chow, Dini, hates shepherds and huskys and Dini always starts something. If something were to happen, I am not strong enough to break them up. I cannot and will not risk my Dini. He thinks he is still a young boy but he is arthritic and has cancer. If a fight were to break out, Dini would get hurt very badly.
A friend suggested I contact Last Hope Safe Haven. Anyone have that contact info?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

BUMP!

This dog and this rescuer need help!!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

Julia,
Just sent you a PM with some contact information...


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

bump


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

bump from page 3


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

Bumping Bear!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

From: Julia Sharp <[email protected]>
Subject: Morehead, KY: Bear, GSD, has fallen through the cracks and is in limbo
To: "Julia Sharp" <[email protected]>
Date: Monday, September 8, 2008, 6:07 PM


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11650439

This situation is weighing heavily on me right now. I feel like such an a**. I knew when I agreed to help that something like this would happen. I just hated to say no since the clinic asked for my help and they have been good to me. Things always seem to go wrong when I try to help a shepherd. Those that know me know that I am a "beagle and hound lady" and a friend to sweet mutts. 

People have offered to rescue Bear but no one can take him unless he is tested with other dogs, kids and cats. I can no longer do that at the clinic and I simply cannot bring Bear to my house. My chow, Dini, hates shepherds and huskies with a passion and Dini has cancer. I won't do anything to upset Dini now that he is coming to the end of his road. There is no way I can convince Dini that Bear is a beagle mix. My 2 techs that were comfortable with testing dogs for me are no longer working at the clinic and the new techs are not comfortable with testing large dogs with other dogs. 

Bear is neutered, 90 lbs, UTD, HW neg, his ears have been treated and are clear and he is stuck in my vets clinic. The runs in the clinic are small and while Bear does get to go out twice a day, he needs much more room and freedom. His board bill as of today is $474.00 and rising. I cannot find a foster willing to take him. He barks at dogs passing his run but the techs tell me is is not an agressive kind of bark. 

If you can help Bear and trust that he will be a good boy without testing him, please let me know. 
Bear is currently at:
Morehead Vet Clinic at 606-780-7387
103 Bartlett Drive, Morehead, KY 40351


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Morehead, KY - Male, sweet, in need of a rescu*

Listing says ADOPTED


----------

